
Tumours shrunk 'dramatically' in 11 days - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35775314
======
iokevins
From the article: "The drugs were lapatinib and trastuzumab, which is more
widely known as Herceptin. They both target HER2 - a protein that fuels the
growth of some women's breast cancers."

